# Auction in West Central Illinois



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 27, 2013)

http://www.sullivanauctioneers.com/10.04.13.Graehling/day2.html

Wish I had some money.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 28, 2013)

My head just exploded!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 28, 2013)

...SAD, that will be US some day.........


----------



## Iverider (Aug 28, 2013)

Yep, but hopefully the right people will end up with our toys!

I fully intend to haunt my arch truss when I'm gone.


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 28, 2013)

I need to go take a cold shower.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 28, 2013)

WOW!
Just an amazing place and cool stuff that catches my eye with every picture.
Might be worth a trip for me.
Although just about everything bicycle related looks restored, it look professionally done.
Chris


----------



## filmonger (Aug 28, 2013)

*RE: Stuff*

I want that Safe!.....Looks like a lot of Ivers! He had a very good eye and must have been a tinkerer.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 28, 2013)

That won't ever be me as I'm making provisions for my girls to be in a place where they will stay just as they are now. Not to mention that all my purchases are made with disposable income so selling them to recoup money is not an issue.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 28, 2013)

I am in awe of this mans collection and would love to meet the man behind it.  I've regretted not going to the Lee Hartung auction, perhaps I could venture out to this one.


----------



## sqrly (Aug 28, 2013)

I really need to keep some of you guys away from this auction.  I live about 10 miles away and am hoping to get some good stuff.  With that said, STAY AWAY!!!  I'm bringing a stick and gonna break every arm that raises a hand.

Remember, Copake is just two weeks after this auction, and you NEED to save money for that.








Note, I probably wont use the stick.  If any of you need help transporting or shipping the bikes, I will offer my hand.  But you decide if you want a bike in one or two boxes and what shipping company to use.  You also have to pay for the packing materials.  I will not charge for my time, but I shouldnt be expected to loose money ether.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 28, 2013)

sqrly said:


> I really need to keep some of you guys away from this auction.  I live about 10 miles away and am hoping to get some good stuff.  With that said, STAY AWAY!!!  I'm bringing a stick and gonna break every arm that raises a hand.
> 
> Remember, Copake is just two weeks after this auction, and you NEED to save money for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## sqrly (Aug 28, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I'll bring a bunch of sprockets with me and make a trail of them leading to a busy intersection. That should take you out of the competition!  Seriously though, did you know this guy, or of him?  Seems like the kind of guy who would be a local legend, at least to collectors.




Hahahaha, good one.  Atleat make it a trail of HD, racycle, Yale, piecrust monarks, etc. type sprockets and I will be happy.

I had heard of him, but it was always "a guy in Polo" or "just drive to here then turn and go for a bit then turn..."  I was just thinking last week that I should just go knock on every door in town till I found him.  That building never had a sign on it that I can remember.  I have driven by there and it always caught my eye because it looked abandoned.  I never thought there was anything there and never any cars around.  Not a lot of local collectors around these parts and most of the population could care less about old bikes.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 28, 2013)

I just called the auction company and bought everything so you guys needn't worry about this anymore.


----------



## sqrly (Aug 28, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> I just called the auction company and bought everything so you guys needn't worry about this anymore.




Thats fine, I will wedge sprockets under the trailer tires and unload it all to help them change the tires.


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 28, 2013)

alot of good bikes if your a iver collector.whoever goes get together and have a plan so all of you go away happy.


----------



## sqrly (Aug 28, 2013)

I like the idea of cabers working together so as to not drive the price up.  I will be honest, I need a new motorcycle so I am going for the quick flips and find some sprockets for my collection.  Maybe one bike for myself.  If I get a bike for myself, it will have an interesting sprocket. lol

Not even sure what the ivers are worth outside of auction.  

And remember to save money for Copake!


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Sep 3, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...SAD, that will be US some day.........




Do you mean that someday I'll have an awesome collection envied by others? I sure hope so.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 4, 2013)

dave the wave said:


> alot of good bikes if your a iver collector.whoever goes get together and have a plan so all of you go away happy.




There's no such thing as friends at an auction.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Sep 4, 2013)

Not so. I have a friend that buys tools at auction and resells. If I or another of his close friends were at an auction with him and wanted an item, he wouldn't bid. He buys and sells so much, not getting one item wouldn't make a difference to him.


----------



## Anthemavm (Sep 4, 2013)

Darn, who is going to bid for me? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 4, 2013)

Speakinh of copake, any awesome sheet gonna be there?


----------



## Iverider (Sep 4, 2013)

See for yourself


Copake photos for Oct. 2013 taken from a posting on thewheelmen.org


http://www.flickr.com/photos/66633171@N07/sets/72157633491259238/


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 6, 2013)

so how did it go at the auction?


----------

